# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Just so excited!!!

## vwfye

My dream is finally coming true!  A custom made electric octave mando with p90s and Gibson Les Paul wiring.  It will be a spalted maple top and mahogany neck in the LP cut.  I can't  wait!!!!  Well, actually I have to.  It won't be ready until March.

What is really cool is the luthier doing it is a friend of mine.  I've been pestering him for 5+ years to build it.

----------

David Rambo, 

Gunnar, 

mojocaster, 

Peter Barnett, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

zedmando

----------


## AndyV

> What is really cool is the luthier doing it is a friend of mine.  I've been pestering him for 5+ years to build it.


5+ years! Some friend.  :Wink:

----------


## NotMelloCello

> 5+ years! Some friend.


Hey, some of us are busy. I've been making my nephews wait almost 2 years for custom guitars.

----------


## mrmando

OK, so who's the luthier? And will it be as cool as this? 

http://www.emando.com/popups/dola/Heritage_tenor.htm

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Paul Statman

----------


## NotMelloCello

^^^ Yup. That is cool. No doubt about it. ^^^

----------


## vwfye

He has asked me not to give his name out yet.  But i think it will be more cool than the one listed above

----------


## vwfye

This is the wood for the body face.

----------

David Rambo, 

zedmando

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Cool!

----------


## vwfye

My request is s medium dark blue stain.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

> My request is s medium dark blue stain.


You are going to stain that spalted top? The natural colors in the wood at least in the photo are spectacular. I think you will lose a lot staining it. Unless you are talking about the back and sides.

----------


## vwfye

Yes, I have always wanted a blue spalted face.
The image is borrowed...

----------


## vwfye

He just sent me a photo of a scaling mockup next to my 23.5" scale tenor.  4.5 shorter will fit me much better!  But, what say you?  19" scale an octave mando or a short scale tenor?

----------


## NotMelloCello

As a general rule, a longer scale means better tone and tuning.... But, you do have to be able to play it.

----------


## vwfye

That is why it is being built: playability.  My tenor is awesome, but the 23.5 scale and my stubby fingered hand struggles to work together in the stretched hand chords down low.

----------


## vwfye

Here is a link that will show progress.  https://www.facebook.com/srodguitars/
He builds acoustic guitars too.  Sounds awesome and looks better!

----------


## vwfye

This is an image manipulation to show what we are trying to get to

----------


## vwfye

He has the spalted maple glued up and is going to cut the mahogany body on Tuesday.  Woot!

----------


## vwfye

I love updates!

----------


## Scotter

One of the joys of getting a luthier built custom instrument is getting to see photos and interact with it's maker as it's being built.  It can occasionally be nerve-wracking and a cause for second guessing but in the long run it's gratifying and can increase the bond that you feel with the instrument.  Plus, those photos and communications can be included as documentation should you ever decide to sell it.

I've thought about doing something similar on forums like these with some of my other custom instruments but, for some reason, have always felt that the process was too personal and intimate to share.  Thanks for sharing your experiences here as others might be inspired to take a similar journey.

----------


## vwfye

We have a bunch of give and take on where it is going.  He told me he cut it this morning before his 9-5 job and smelled mahogany all day.

----------


## Jim Garber

Such a sensual-looking spalting!

----------


## vwfye

Would you believe I found that on ebay?

----------


## vwfye

Parts prepped for glue

----------


## vwfye

I had to share this shot.  The 3 woods' grains

----------


## vwfye

More progress last night

----------


## vwfye

Hand cut fret board tonight.

----------


## mojocaster

So exciting! Congrats

----------


## DGtryin

> Hand cut fret board tonight.


I am looking forward to seeing photos of the finished product here, especially your blue colored spalted maple.

----------


## vwfye

I was told neck carving and body final shaping are tomorrow's goals.  
I too look forward to seeing the blue.

----------


## vwfye

The not so glamorous side of things...

----------


## NotMelloCello

> 


United Nations of Clamps.

----------


## vwfye

Hahahahaha!

----------


## vwfye

He said carving begins on Friday.  Be still my heart!

----------


## vwfye

Everything is ready to carve

----------


## vwfye

https://youtu.be/kSyihIa_tw0

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice tone on that mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## DGtryin

> Everything is ready to carve


Which parts are to be carved ?

----------


## Jim Garber

> Which parts are to be carved ?


The video link he posted above (and embedded below) shows the mandolin body going through some sort of carving machine. Maybe he can explain further?

----------


## vwfye

What is happening is he is making sure everything is flat and level so that he can open up the pick up holes and such before carving the maple top.

----------


## vwfye

The maple top and the neck are getting carved/shaped.

----------


## vwfye

This is how the fret board markers will be layed out.

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## vwfye

Mahogany fret markers dryin in...

----------


## vwfye

So, with custom work comes a commitment level.  The builder did not like the quality of the fret board and has ordered a new piece of ebony.  I've seen the 'flaw' and wasn't concerned... he wasn't satisfied.  
Got to love the dedication to quality!

----------


## vwfye

I can't seem to add any update pics.   I hope to be able to soon

----------


## vwfye

Decided I wanted a less busy fret board since he was redoing the fretboard.

----------


## vwfye

I asked for a scale picture awhile back.

----------

NotMelloCello, 

zedmando

----------


## vwfye

What is the radius on most of your 4 string mandos out there?  Is there a 'norm' out there?  This octave will be 10° to 16° nut to 19th fret.

----------


## Jim Garber

I think radius is indicated by inches referring to the radius of a circle.

----------


## vwfye

I do understand what radius is.  I'm just curious what the other builders use.  I understand that the larger the radius, the more flat everything is and the easy for lead.

----------


## vwfye

A bit more progress.

----------


## vwfye

Glued and ready to carve.

----------


## vwfye

Another step closer...

----------


## vwfye

Carving fun...

----------


## vwfye

A bit more carving and comparison to the Eastwood P90 tenor

----------


## vwfye

Prep for the neck pocket

----------


## vwfye

Cutting out the pocket...

videocompress-066-received_2241538442821020.mp4

----------


## vwfye

Did that work?  It shows from my side

----------


## vwfye

Pocket cut

----------


## vwfye

Getting fun now... he just sent me the neck test fit pics!

----------


## vwfye



----------


## vwfye

Trying again.  Thumb relief :  https://youtu.be/WL6VnLTpea8

Cutting the neck pocket
https://youtu.be/fl5oH9kf-QM

----------

zedmando

----------


## vwfye

Well, things have been on hold because of c19 and the luthier's access to tools, but it gave me time to get some hardware and we won't have to raid my tenor now to finish it.  So, that is a plus to all this waiting...

----------


## vwfye

I did get to see the work done so far, in person.  It looks so much better in real life than in pictures.  I was able to hold it and see what fret I could get to in the cutout to play a major chord on.  I could bar chord to the 16th fret without any contortions.   I also found out it will be wired in Gibson LP format, which I really like.

----------

Gypsy

----------


## Gypsy

Yes totally exciting !  
Congratulations !!!
my Mandola was recently finished and I got her on Saturday...so happy 😊

----------


## vwfye

Thanks!  Things are still at a stand still due to c19 and facility use issues for the builder, but I will survive the extra waiting.

----------

Gypsy

----------


## Gypsy

Well I hope you get it soon, patience is a virtue I hear !

----------


## vwfye

The builder is finally able to get back on the build.  Whoohoo!

----------


## vwfye

Bindings are on.  Next is carving the top.

----------


## vwfye

The luthier has the neck radiused, and is working on the veneer for the headstock (it will match the body).  He hopes to have it glued in place this weekend.  Woot!  Progress!!!

----------


## vwfye

More carving to come!

----------


## John Kelly

Looking great,  I love the spalting in that piece of timber!

----------


## Reywas

That looks like it'll be an incredibly beautiful instrument. I hope you're getting a blue chip to go along with that blue mandolin!

----------


## vwfye

Blue chip?

----------


## vwfye

Now that the builder is set up to fully build, he has authorized me to give info on pricing and lead time for an octave like mine.  Send me an email to vwfye311@gmail.com and I will tell ya.  Man, I can't wait  for mine!

----------


## vwfye

More shaping

----------


## vwfye

Ever closer to done!

----------


## vwfye

https://www.facebook.com/Samrodriguezcustoms/ is the place.  With the carved spalted top, p90s and mahogany body it will be about $1750

----------


## vwfye

Head stock is now rough formed with the spalted mapel veneer on it.  It is really starting to take shape!

----------


## vwfye

More shaping

----------


## vwfye

Scale vs his personal SRC guitar

----------


## vwfye



----------


## vwfye

Test piece color sample.  No clear applied.

----------


## vwfye

The blue is the same, just the camera difference  shows.

----------


## vwfye

received_131576475669709.mp4

----------


## vwfye

I have just realized I need to start looking for a hard case for my octave.  Is there any company out there making hardcases for smaller electrics?  This thing won't be small in body size, just short in scale.  I've only ever had gig bags, but I want to protect this unit well.  
Any suggestions would be awesome.  Thanks all!

----------


## Harley Marty

I got a hard case with my Eastwood classic tenor that’s a good fit. Maybe you could try Eastwood for one of those cases.

----------


## vwfye

Finish on the back of the neck

----------


## vwfye

First of 3 coats, then clear after it all dries.

----------


## vwfye

https://youtube.com/shorts/93NeUDhrswY?feature=share

----------


## vwfye

SRC started adding the clear.  I think it will take several coats...

----------


## vwfye

The spalt just keeps absorbing the lacquer...

----------


## vwfye



----------


## vwfye

What a long, strange trip...

On the final carve, the builder had the spalt chunck and crumble.  He thought he could save it.  Try as he might, It was catostrophic wound 😥  I loved that spalt...  affer many attempts to hide the issues, he decided the quality wasn't good enough.
So, new body with the built neck is happening.  He now has all the tools and is almost ready to stain the new body.  Maybe, just maybe it will finally be done.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I wasn’t sure what spalting was, so I looked it up…slightly rotted is what I learned.  I’m surprised that luthiers would use it seeing as it has to affect the structure not just the aesthetic.

----------


## vwfye

It is such a beautiful wood.  Here is the new piece.

----------


## Bill McCall

As mentioned above, ‘spalt’ is a stage of rot.  It’s typically only seen in small boxes or bowls.  There’s a reason for that.

 If you want the look, to me the best way to utilize it is as a laminate over something solid, ie, not rotten.  Personally I still wouldn’t use it.

Good luck on the next attempt.

----------


## TheMandoKit

> I wasn’t sure what spalting was, so I looked it up…slightly rotted is what I learned.  I’m surprised that luthiers would use it seeing as it has to affect the structure not just the aesthetic.


A woodworker friend who makes bowls and other artwork from wood told me once that spalted wood is actually wood that has been infected with a particular type of fungus. He said that some folks who use it actually inject the fungus into the trees to get them started. No idea if that's true, but . . . I don't know, but I been told . . ..

I have seen it used in instruments before, but the description usually says "stabilized" spalted XXX. No idea what that means, but I can speculate that it is some sort of resin that is allowed to soak into the wood/fungus spots and then harden to keep it from falling apart. I suppose you could soak it in CA glue if you had enough.

Then, of course, there is ambrosia maple, which is maple infested by a beetle. The wood becomes discolored where the beetles bore into the tree. Might also be caused by fungus? Out of my element here; maybe some of the wood gurus can help out. Anyway, it's also beautiful wood. No idea if it is suitable for instruments.

The spalted maple bowls that I have are beautiful.

----------


## vwfye

Not as dynamic of a spalt, but more progress...

----------


## j4music

In response to your earlier case question, I have an arch top guitar shape OM.  It came with an Ameritage case. Sort of tweedy purplish finish with vinyl binding.  Perfect fit, bullet proof, and weighs a ton.

----------


## vwfye

More progress received_434532274940121.mp4

----------


## urobouros

> A woodworker friend who makes bowls and other artwork from wood told me once that spalted wood is actually wood that has been infected with a particular type of fungus. He said that some folks who use it actually inject the fungus into the trees to get them started. No idea if that's true, but . . . I don't know, but I been told . . ..
> 
> I have seen it used in instruments before, but the description usually says "stabilized" spalted XXX. No idea what that means, but I can speculate that it is some sort of resin that is allowed to soak into the wood/fungus spots and then harden to keep it from falling apart. I suppose you could soak it in CA glue if you had enough.
> 
> Then, of course, there is ambrosia maple, which is maple infested by a beetle. The wood becomes discolored where the beetles bore into the tree. Might also be caused by fungus? Out of my element here; maybe some of the wood gurus can help out. Anyway, it's also beautiful wood. No idea if it is suitable for instruments.
> 
> The spalted maple bowls that I have are beautiful.


Spalting is fungal rot though I don't what specific fungus it is.  I know some woodworkers used to store them in bags with various & sundry organics to encourage spalting but I'm sure science has caught up to ingenuity by now  :Grin:  

You are correct on the ambrosia maple being the result of the beetles' travel through the wood & fungus from it's legs dyes the wood.  Spalted wood usually needs to be stabalized because the fibers are too weak & tear out when cutting.  If you soak them in a resin or, even better, use a vaccum bag then the wood hardens to where you can cut it smoothly.  And then there are tinting options galore...needless to say, I'm a fan of spalted wood  :Cool:   I can't wait to see the final product!

----------


## vwfye

A bit more progress.  Sanded and then he says color is going on tonight.  Woot!

----------


## vwfye

Color

----------


## vwfye

Now the blue!

----------


## Beanzy

wow that's intense, almost like crushed velvet.

----------


## vwfye

1st coat of clear

----------


## vwfye

Coat 2

----------


## vwfye

1st of 5 coats on the mahogany

----------


## vwfye

Not sure if this link will show...
https://www.facebook.com/Samrodrigue...4387957484456/

----------


## vwfye

Fret wire in place, neck set in for photo only.

----------


## vwfye

A lightened photo to show grain and shine

----------


## vwfye

I heard rumor that the p90s are getting wired in...

----------


## MontanaMatt

The frets look a bit uncomfortable  :Grin: 
Just poking fun, I’ve been watching the thread since the start and look forward to hearing the results of your awesome new mandolin.
I’ve had to endure the”wait” before, it’s agonizing.
Happy pickin

----------


## vwfye

Finally, an update!

----------


## vwfye

Finally, an update!

----------


## vwfye

More closerer!
Wiring and nut are next!

----------


## vwfye

Wiring is done, bone nut is next!

----------


## Jim Garber

You are a patient, soul, vwfye! Just one question... after close to 2.5 years, I assume you will be excited when this finally arrives complete? I am assuming that this luthier has a day job.

----------


## vwfye

Yes, he actually works 2 jobs.   Has it been longer than expected?  Yes.  But... it will be a one off.

----------


## vwfye

Finally assembly has finally arrived... I am relived at this point and hoping the excitement is still there.

----------


## vwfye

1 step closer

----------


## urobouros

That's coming together nicely!!

----------


## vwfye

Electronics covers

----------


## vwfye

Just got word, I pick it up Tuesday!  
The only thing left is choosing the knobs while there.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Just got word, I pick it up Tuesday!  
> The only thing left is choosing the knows while there.


Choosing the knows?

----------


## vwfye

Typo... knobs.  It is now corrected

----------


## vwfye

Well, we didn't wait.  He threw a couple on it and this was my decision.
Also, someone asked about the bridge choice.  The OG Gibson tenor used the 6 string p90s and bridge, so I chose that set up.

----------


## vwfye

I have the octave in my possession, I played on it through my 1969 Univox amp and really like it.  I had no problem getting up to a B chord above the octave G.  The scale will require a bit of adjustment with my hand position on a couple of chords.  The only adjustments on the Mando that I will need to make is to lower the tunomatic. Just a touch.  

Was it worth the wait?  Yep!  Absofreakinglutely! 
19" scale, p90s, 500k pots, mahogany neck and body, spalted maple face.  
I am very, very happy!!!

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Mandolin Deep Cuts

Let’s hear it!! Looks fantastic.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Glad your journey has led to you holding that mandolin!
Looking forward to samples.
Happy pickin 
Matt

----------


## vwfye

I tried loading a video of the initial sound check.  No luck for this tech limited user.

----------


## Jim Garber

You can’t just upload a video but have to host it elsewhere. YouTube is the easiest. Then you can link or embed it here.

----------


## vwfye

Sound check this morning was awesome!  The clean channel has a creamy sound to it and my overdrives just scream!
The pots are 500k and the pickups are actually Eastwood P90s.
Scale length makes everything easy to reach.

I am beyond happy! ��

----------


## vwfye

These two are getting a workout these days...

----------


## Jim Garber

Ah,m now I see why you wanted that color! You love the blues!

----------


## Lucindalin

It has been so fun to follow your journey and I can see that it was well worth the wait. Stunning!!

----------


## vwfye

Thank you.  Last night was a real in depth look at pedal and puck up settings.  Our lead guitarist uses the same pedal but with humbuckers and we did lots of comparisons.   He was blown away by the sustain and the diversity of sound from the p90s.

----------

Lucindalin

----------


## vwfye

Here we are, several weeks down the road and I am getting very comfortable with the scale length.  I love this Octave!

----------


## urobouros

That's awesome!  I loved watching the progress & glad to hear it was a success!

----------

